# Kinda off topic



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have been getting on here for quite awhile. And a lot of the reason I do is to find info on tractors that I am repairing. Mostly I need manuals for off the wall old tractors. But lately it seems that you can't find a place to download them with out paying for them. Or you have to download a lot of other stuff with it. My computer is now full of Ad ware that I didn't want. Do any of you guys know where there is a site to get them for free, I mean really free. Like no other crap that you have to download to get them. I know I have a pile of really old manuals here. And I am more than willing to share them with you all. Just don't know how to do that.


----------

